# Old job I'd forgotten about...



## rileytoolworks (3 Jan 2010)

q


----------



## paininthe (3 Jan 2010)

Love those curved cabinets, would like a wip on those. 




The blonde aint bad neither


----------



## LarryS. (3 Jan 2010)

omfg :shock: :shock:


----------



## rileytoolworks (3 Jan 2010)

q


----------



## woodbloke (3 Jan 2010)

Someone had some cash to splash around :shock: - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (3 Jan 2010)

Very nice work, Adam. I like those cock beads around the doors and drawers - always looks classy.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Sportique (3 Jan 2010)

Adam,

what wood did you use please??

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Max Power (4 Jan 2010)

Thats as nice an example of a kitchen as your ever going to see. As Paul says the cockbead around the face frames adds an extra touch of class, so much nicer to see it molded as part of the frame I always think it looks like an afterthought when applied to the edges of drawers. Itll take something phenomenal to better that this year. =D>


----------



## OPJ (4 Jan 2010)

Impressive work. But honestly, how could you _forget_ about a job like this?!? :roll:  :wink:


----------



## xy mosian (4 Jan 2010)

Am I allowed to say. "Bloody Hell that's good" ? If not sorry, but it is.

xy


----------



## the_g_ster (4 Jan 2010)

That is amazing, shame no WIP.

How do you do curved doors like that? I have done a kitchen and it's not looking like that sadly.


----------



## Mattty (4 Jan 2010)

That is a highly impressive and very accomplished job. Well done and thanks for sharing.

I paricularly like the butchers block with the hole in.


----------



## Mcluma (4 Jan 2010)

Very very nice

did you do the layout??


----------



## JonnyD (4 Jan 2010)

very impressive work adam thanks for posting.

Cheers

Jon


----------



## mailee (4 Jan 2010)

If that is a job you forgot about I would like to see the ones you remembered! :shock: Bl**dy brilliant!


----------



## rileytoolworks (4 Jan 2010)

q


----------



## bugbear (5 Jan 2010)

That's an impressive bit of woodwork, but a hellishly over-the-top design.

BugBear


----------



## Evergreen (5 Jan 2010)

bugbear":2kvm05ie said:


> That's an impressive bit of woodwork, but a hellishly over-the-top design.
> 
> BugBear



I agree with both points you make.


----------



## Max Power (5 Jan 2010)

In what respect ?


----------



## BradNaylor (5 Jan 2010)

RILEY":3phaasu0 said:


> Not really as impressive as JonnyD or Brad, who design AND make AND fit these things by themselves.
> 
> Adam.



I wouldn't put me in the same league as Jonny or the Doc. I just talk a good game!

:lol: 

I'm delighted to learn that you didn't design this. The craftsmanship is exemplary but the design is Footballers Wives chav bling at its worst...

Cheers
Brad


----------



## rileytoolworks (5 Jan 2010)

q


----------



## jedmc571 (5 Jan 2010)

Eh!..............My house is lke that................"NOT" :lol: perhaps a bit of Burberry inlay on the doors........Chavtastic :wink:


----------



## TheTiddles (5 Jan 2010)

What fantastic execution of a truly hideous design, is it American?

Aidan


----------



## Max Power (5 Jan 2010)

Well I would be delighted to have that kitchen in my house, or better still have the house the kitchens in, but if the style gurus wish to show their better taste kitchens Im open to be convinced otherwise :roll:


----------



## TheTiddles (5 Jan 2010)

This kitchen...






is more tastefull.

And maybe a little cheaper.

Aidan


----------



## Max Power (5 Jan 2010)

Its not even wood. But if vinyl wrap mdf is the height of your aspirations who am I to argue :roll:


----------



## wizer (6 Jan 2010)

I have to agree the design turned my stomach, but I was in awe of the craftsmanship. I've spent a good 10mins staring at the pics. Well done Riley, you'll go far my friend  8)

How does the hole in the butchers block work? Is that going to a bin? Or a sink?


----------



## promhandicam (6 Jan 2010)

I think it's a sort of glory hole :wink:


----------



## woodbloke (6 Jan 2010)

I wasn't going to say anything about the design in case I upset someone (not something I do regularly  :^o ) but the design is hideous   
Although this sort of thing is entirely out of the maker's hands it would look far better without the fluted columns and crenulated architrave. It also looks far too fussy in that particular timber...the same design in maple without the poncy bits would be *uber* cool :wink: - Rob


----------



## LarryS. (6 Jan 2010)

Alan Jones":1ocivwrd said:


> Well I would be delighted to have that kitchen in my house, or better still have the house the kitchens in, but if the style gurus wish to show their better taste kitchens Im open to be convinced otherwise :roll:



this is where the internet causes arguments. A lot of people on here don't like the design and have said that and only that. You do like the design but instead of saying 'lots of people don't like it but here's one vote for liking it', a phrase like '...If the style gurus wish to show.....' only starts turning the tone of the thread into a slanging match.

Lets just stick to people simply expressing their own opinions, like Alan I can see some parts I like, but for me outweighed by the parts I don't. But as for the craftsmanship I am in AWE :shock:


----------



## Max Power (6 Jan 2010)

Anyone is entitled to an opinion, but to simply call something awful is a worthless opinion unless the detractor knows what they are talking about. All I suggested was that the critics show us something better, and the most genuine way to do this would be to show their own kitchen


----------



## Doctor (6 Jan 2010)

woodbloke":330nk2dp said:


> I wasn't going to say anything about the design in case I upset someone (not something I do regularly  :^o ) but the design is hideous
> Although this sort of thing is entirely out of the maker's hands it would look far better without the fluted columns and crenulated architrave. It also looks far too fussy in that particular timber...the same design in maple without the poncy bits would be *uber* cool :wink: - Rob



I have a maple kitchen, they look great for a year until the yellowing starts.
I now put a faint white tint in all my lacquers on maple, as yellow maple is definately not uber cool.


----------



## BradNaylor (7 Jan 2010)

Alan Jones":1bjposb9 said:


> All I suggested was that the critics show us something better, and the most genuine way to do this would be to show their own kitchen



You want to see my kitchen?

OK, but don't say I didn't warn you!











Ask me again in around 3 months though!

 

Brad


----------



## BradNaylor (7 Jan 2010)

Doctor":2cbnbt9p said:


> I have a maple kitchen, they look great for a year until the yellowing starts.
> Yellow maple is definately not uber cool.





Can't you send it back to Wickes?




:lol:


----------



## wizer (7 Jan 2010)

Alan Jones":3vsz0hqw said:


> Anyone is entitled to an opinion, but to simply call something awful is a worthless opinion unless the detractor knows what they are talking about. All I suggested was that the critics show us something better, and the most genuine way to do this would be to show their own kitchen



Alan, so to like something, you have to 'know about it'? Surely you either like it, or you don't? Clearly, you're outnumbered here, amongst fellow woodworkers. Perhaps in a room full of footballers wives.... :lol:


----------



## woodbloke (7 Jan 2010)

Doctor":pezblwgl said:


> I have a maple kitchen, they look great for a year until the yellowing starts.
> I now put a faint white tint in all my lacquers on maple, as yellow maple is definately not uber cool.


Doc - I think you're probably right on that one. If you put a white tint into the lacquer then, does it stay pristine permanently or just delay the yellowing effects? - Rob


----------



## Max Power (7 Jan 2010)

Nice one Brad  Wizer put me in a roomfull of wags anytime \/


----------



## Doctor (7 Jan 2010)

BradNaylor":37esrrko said:


> You want to see my kitchen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not bad Brad, better than some of the balls ups you've made in the past


----------



## big soft moose (7 Jan 2010)

Alan Jones":16ahkiwi said:


> Anyone is entitled to an opinion, but to simply call something awful is a worthless opinion unless the detractor knows what they are talking about. All I suggested was that the critics show us something better, and the most genuine way to do this would be to show their own kitchen



I just showed swimbo and her opinion was shall we say less than positive about the design. Im pointed out your post and she replied that she may know nothing about woodwork but you don't have to know how to build something to have some appreciation of what looks good or what you would be willing to give house room.

she also noted that the opinion (that the design is awful) isnt worthless if you can back it up with reasons why you dont like it - in this case the overpowering timber, the shade of the granite worksurfaces, and the shape of the curved units which, to her at least, speak of form over function.

Now I'm not knocking Rilleys work as i couldnt begin to fit that kitchen and as tiddles said the execution is flawless - I am only knocking the design which presumably he didnt have that much control over being a client/blonde decision.


----------



## jlawrence (7 Jan 2010)

Likewise I don't like the design. Nothing I can put my finger on though - it just looks too fussy for my liking. As with everything design is a very personal thing - what one person likes another will hate.
SWMBO looked at it and all she actually said was 'I hate those handles' - I hadn't even really noticed them.
You certainly can't fault the skill that it must have taken to build and install it.


----------



## TheTiddles (7 Jan 2010)

Alan Jones":1gz8508l said:


> Anyone is entitled to an opinion, but to simply call something awful is a worthless opinion unless the detractor knows what they are talking about. All I suggested was that the critics show us something better, and the most genuine way to do this would be to show their own kitchen



I did.


----------



## rileytoolworks (7 Jan 2010)

Bloody hell, put the handbags away fellas.
The design is not really to my taste either. But I accept that it is to the CUSTOMERs taste. 
I'm not a big fan of salt and vinegar crisps, but they're my wifes favourite flavour. I still love and respect her though :wink: 


Anyway, here's another kitchen I DID design (and make), for a MUCH more important customer.....


EDIT: It does still require some details painting on.








[img







Adam[/img]


----------



## big soft moose (7 Jan 2010)

RILEY":2zblaow0 said:


> Bloody hell, put the handbags away fellas.
> The design is not really to my taste either. But I accept that it is to the CUSTOMERs taste.
> I'm not a big fan of salt and vinegar crisps, but they're my wifes favourite flavour. I still love and respect her though :wink:
> 
> ...



nice especially the washing machine door - i'll remember that one for when my brother in law has kids (we arent planning to ourselves)


----------



## woodbloke (7 Jan 2010)

jlawrence":27ulebbo said:


> SWMBO looked at it and all she actually said was 'I hate those handles' - I hadn't even really noticed them.


I _had_ noticed those handles but didn't comment...again something which is out of context (in my view) with the overall theme of the kitchen. I've said many times that handles can make or break a project and an inappropriate choice can totally ruin an otherwise excellent job. There are other elements at work here (choice of timber, fluted columns etc) though and the poor choice in handles just adds to the general dismal picture - Rob


----------



## Max Power (7 Jan 2010)

Love it Adam. To every one else, with the exception of the handles (which are of little relevance ) I stand by my earlier comments . So my offer still stands , show me your kitchens if you think they are better ( and you must think they are or you wouldn't have chosen them) 
I must say that I'm rather disappointed that Aiden is the only one to put his money where his mouth is so far :wink: or is it a case of the sekonda wearers not liking the swiss watch


----------



## Jake (7 Jan 2010)

Alan Jones":1195rli5 said:


> Love it Adam. To every one else, with the exception of the handles (which are of little relevance ) I stand by my earlier comments . So my offer still stands , show me your kitchens if you think they are better ( and you must think they are or you wouldn't have chosen them)
> I must say that I'm rather disappointed that Aiden is the only one to put his money where his mouth is so far :wink: or is it a case of the sekonda wearers not liking the swiss watch



It's a wierd standard to set. I think that this http://wallpapers.free-review.net/wallp ... Geiger.jpg

is a car which is driven by someone with no taste. It is no doubt far more expensive than I can afford. Does that disqualify me from thinking that the person who drives it lacks taste and any (real) style?


----------



## Max Power (7 Jan 2010)

Not if you were driving something stylish yourself,(not necessarily expensive ) but if you were driving something equally naff wouldn't it be a case of the pot calling the kettle.
So what stylish motor do you drive then :wink:


----------



## chipchaser (8 Jan 2010)

Love your kitchen Adam, don’t know how you could forget that one! The workmanship and Pippy Oak look very good.

The design is an interesting mix of modern proportions and details with not quite traditional details. A purely personal thought is, having decided to depart from a purely modern style why did the designer choose that simplified pattern of cornice with dentils and the fluted rolling pin column details when the room has an attractive Gothic style cornice which he or she could have picked up on to make the joinery a unique complement to that room?

I can’t get out of my mind that the columns look just like the feed rollers in my thicknesser!

I bet the customer loved it and that’s all that matters in choice of style. I would be very pleased to have made anything as good myself.

Regards

Graham


----------



## TheTiddles (8 Jan 2010)

Alan Jones":1349gwj6 said:


> Not if you were driving something stylish yourself,(not necessarily expensive ) but if you were driving something equally naff wouldn't it be a case of the pot calling the kettle.
> So what stylish motor do you drive then :wink:



YAWN.


----------



## woodbloke (8 Jan 2010)

Alan Jones":27pys1sy said:


> ..with the exception of the handles (which are of little relevance )...


Why?...handles are of the utmost relevance - Rob


----------



## Jake (8 Jan 2010)

Alan Jones":3jl8mwzq said:


> Not if you were driving something stylish yourself,(not necessarily expensive ) but if you were driving something equally naff wouldn't it be a case of the pot calling the kettle.
> So what stylish motor do you drive then :wink:



I don't. I don't care about the look of cars (or the way people might perceive me by reference to the car I drive) enough to pay to drive a stylish one. I can still tell the difference between well styled cars (even if not to my taste) and gauche tasteless ones.

Equally, I am hopeless at drawing, let alone painting, and none of the little artwork I own approaches the cost of either of these, but I can still recognise the first as being quality and the second as being trash.


----------



## Max Power (8 Jan 2010)

Woodbloke, the reason I indicated that the handles were of little relevance is because they are so easily substituted for an alternative .I'm sure any one ordering that kitchen could have their choice of handles


----------



## woodbloke (8 Jan 2010)

Alan Jones":2m3z10es said:


> Woodbloke, the reason I indicated that the handles were of little relevance is because they are so easily substituted for an alternative .I'm sure any one ordering that kitchen could have their choice of handles


Agreed, but then you_ could_ end up with a lot of additional holes to fill if the handles were changed. With that timber though, any screw holes that were filled wouldn't be too conspicuous - Rob


----------



## Jake (8 Jan 2010)

Whether they can be replaced or not is beside the point, they are part of the design of the kitchen. 

The doors could be replaced as well, so can the worktops etc if someone wanted to, but that's beside the point as we are not talking about the design of the kitchen as it might be if it was changed to something different.

The design of this kitchen (as opposed to Riley's fine work) includes the layout, the appliances, the handles, the choice of worktops, etc, and it just has too much contradiction to be stylish - it is a ill-considered muddle of modern and historical pastiche.

Looks very well made though!


----------



## Max Power (8 Jan 2010)

Jake we seem to be heading off at a tangent here. The initial point I was trying to make was that surely the items chosen by a person would be a more honest indicator of their taste than their critisism of someone elses work .If I was pulling something to pieces I would be quite happy to show I could do better and was hoping that the design critics would do likewise. Wonder how many fabulous kitchens we would see ?


----------



## Max Power (8 Jan 2010)

Jake I can only assume you have never worked in the kitchen industry. The DOOR is the kitchen , when punters choose a kitchen they dont choose a handle and then pick a door to go with it. THey look through a brochure or samples and choose the door they like and then pick from a range of handles worktops etc


----------



## Max Power (8 Jan 2010)

Woodbloke its not like a b+q kitchen with preset handle holes, a kitchen like that would be fitted with your choice of handle


----------



## Jake (8 Jan 2010)

Alan Jones":30p4v9yh said:


> Jake I can only assume you have never worked in the kitchen industry. The DOOR is the kitchen , when punters choose a kitchen they dont choose a handle and then pick a door to go with it. THey look through a brochure or samples and choose the door they like and then pick from a range of handles worktops etc



This kitchen was produced by Riley and his firm to a design by the developer's designer - it's not an off-the-peg product.


----------



## Mr Ed (8 Jan 2010)

I bet the guy who just wanted to show a picture of something he's made wishes he never bothered now.

Ed


----------



## Max Power (8 Jan 2010)

So are you saying they didnt see the design of the door until after the kitchen was manufactured :roll:


----------



## Jake (8 Jan 2010)

Alan Jones":ico52mo7 said:


> So are you saying they didnt see the design of the door until after the kitchen was manufactured :roll:



I don't get the point you are sarcastically trying to make, or what your problem is in understanding the difference between a standard kitchen and one made to a designer's design?


----------



## johnjin (8 Jan 2010)

Well I love the Kitchen
And so does Mrs johnjin. Why? Because its different I imagine. The workmanship goes without saying as being superb. The design in my opinion is a personal thing. If thats what the owners like then good for them. They are not likely to see another one the same. 

John


----------



## Max Power (8 Jan 2010)

Jake the point I was making was that a kitchen is chosen by the style of the door ,this being the main component of a kitchen, whether it is bespoke or off the peg is irrelevant, the door is the major factor not the handles etc


----------



## Jake (8 Jan 2010)

I give up.


----------



## CHJ (8 Jan 2010)

Back to the workmanship in the Riley's Show and Tell, just got round to looking at it.

General consensus of this household is 'wish we could afford to employ someone with that ability and craftsmanship to come do a few mods to our place' 
But for goodness sake don't recommend the developers, overall design is not to our liking and according to a person who has been known do a little food preparation over the last 50 yrs or so designed for a showroom rather than a place to work.

I wonder what is going to happen twelve months or so down the line when the enclosed large freestanding appliances have problems and they find 'that model/size/design' is no longer current'


----------



## TheTiddles (8 Jan 2010)

Jake":1en4mqjg said:


> Equally, I am hopeless at drawing, let alone painting, and none of the little artwork I own approaches the cost of either of these, but I can still recognise the first as being quality and the second as being trash.



There are others of his that are much better, those few that get splashed everywhere are, as so often happens, the more generic, crowd pleasers that are aimed at the mass market and people who lecture a forum full of woodworkers about how a kitchen is designed.

Aidan


----------



## woodbloke (8 Jan 2010)

Alan Jones":3m74mrse said:


> Woodbloke its not like a b+q kitchen with preset handle holes, a kitchen like that would be fitted with your choice of handle


I have a Homebase oak kitchen and I had to drill and fit our handles of choice...nothing came pre-drilled.
I also used to work for a firm that made this sort of stuff so have been involved (albeit briefly) in making kitchens of this sort - Rob


----------



## Max Power (8 Jan 2010)

Well in that case youll agree that choosing a different handle if you were to order that kitchen would not involve filling holes .


----------



## big soft moose (8 Jan 2010)

CHJ":3o7fn17g said:


> I wonder what is going to happen twelve months or so down the line when the enclosed large freestanding appliances have problems and they find 'that model/size/design' is no longer current'



they'll probably just trash the kitchen and start over - one of my colleagues has a neighbour who has had 4 (bespoke hand made) kitchens in the last five years - believe it or not she changed the last one because she changed her crockery and it no longer matched :shock:

a startling number of people seem to have more money than sense when it comes to things like that

incidebntally another thing on swimbos long list of dislikes of that kitchen was that the units were surrounded but not hidden -" if you arent going to put doors in front of them, whats the point in framing round them"


----------



## Karl (8 Jan 2010)

Alan Jones":26j6wetp said:


> Well in that case youll agree that choosing a different handle if you were to order that kitchen would not involve filling holes .


 :? 

If you started with a rod handle (2 mounting holes) and then changed your mind and switched to a simple knob handle (1 mounting hole) I think you would find that would involve filling a hole.

Or are you just being deliberately obtuse?

Cheers

Karl


----------



## CHJ (8 Jan 2010)

big soft moose":1y12rqj8 said:


> ....
> incidebntally another thing on swimbos long list of dislikes of that kitchen was that the units were surrounded but not hidden -" if you arent going to put doors in front of them, whats the point in framing round them"



Looks ridiculous doesn't it, must have really grated doing work with that quality of presentation and having the flow spoilt like that.


----------



## big soft moose (8 Jan 2010)

Alan Jones":2hftxjy7 said:


> Woodbloke its not like a b+q kitchen with preset handle holes, a kitchen like that would be fitted with your choice of handle



the whole kitchen is bespoke tho - its not a case of someone ordering that kitchen off plan and then picking a handle to go with it, so the whole design worktop, doors, etc was presumably designed as a one off which makes it all the more strange that they chose such nasty handles.

On your other point , i cant show you my kitchen (well i could but i'm renting and its a non descript mfi job which i didnt fit) and Ive already said i couldnt begin to aspire to rileys standard of workmanship so showing a kitchen ive fitted would be equally pointless.

I can however show a kitchen that I prefer if that would make you happy-






Though i would stress that i had nothing to do with the design or fitting of this one - its just taken off the net.


----------



## jlawrence (8 Jan 2010)

Whilst we're on the subject of kitchens can someone explain to me why people want a belfast sink in a kitchen. I always thought (and still do) that they belong in a separate room and are used for cleaning football boots etc in. I'm sure I'm missing something but they (to my mind) look out of place in the majority of modern kitchens I've seen them in.


----------



## Max Power (8 Jan 2010)

Very nice style of kitchen big soft moose, I always like to see butt hinges on inset doors ,they just look right , although you can understand the appeal of self closing hinges to the end user


----------



## Jake (8 Jan 2010)

TheTiddles":2z8fzi71 said:


> There are others of his that are much better, those few that get splashed everywhere are, as so often happens, the more generic, crowd pleasers that are aimed at the mass market and people who lecture a forum full of woodworkers about how a kitchen is designed.



Maybe, the example was that painting, though, which is very cheesey indeed. The others I've seen are all the level of poster art though - very well crafted as they are. Quite an apt analogy actually - accidental as it was. Great painter, rubbish artist.

As for lecturing if you are referring to me I didn't think I was, I was just arguing with someone who thinks to have a view on something's tastefulness you have to own something better.


----------



## Max Power (8 Jan 2010)

Jake no offence intended can we now agree to differ, however wouldn't the forum be less enjoyable if every one had the same viewpoint all the time :lol:


----------



## Jake (8 Jan 2010)

I haven't taken any offence, it's just impossible to keep talking at cross-purposes.


----------



## TheTiddles (8 Jan 2010)

Jake":1v65t5rk said:


> TheTiddles":1v65t5rk said:
> 
> 
> > There are others of his that are much better, those few that get splashed everywhere are, as so often happens, the more generic, crowd pleasers that are aimed at the mass market and people who lecture a forum full of woodworkers about how a kitchen is designed.
> ...



No mate, aimed at the muppet!

Aidan


----------



## woodbloke (8 Jan 2010)

Karl":2bpyjosf said:


> Alan Jones":2bpyjosf said:
> 
> 
> > Well in that case youll agree that choosing a different handle if you were to order that kitchen would not involve filling holes .
> ...


 
:? :? ... I need some more malt...but I agree with Karl - Rob


----------



## Jake (8 Jan 2010)

I don't mind the handles that much per se - they don't do a great deal for me, but they would be unobjectionable on a modern slab door kitchen, and you might just about get away with them on a simple shaker door, but mixing them with the ornate (finely crafted, Riley!) stuff is beyond my comprehension. Maybe it's irony and my sense of humour is deficient.


----------



## Max Power (8 Jan 2010)

Whats the big deal with the handles ](*,) Im sure whoever chose the handles wasnt forced to have them


----------



## rileytoolworks (8 Jan 2010)

q
Adam.

P.S. Over in the turning forum I'm posting a pic of my first efforts.
Please stop by for a look.


----------



## JonnyD (8 Jan 2010)

I certainly think you have the making skils to go self employed Adam and working for someone else i am sure you have the experience and speed that is required to be successfull.

There are no easy answers to how to get work but word of mouth and building up a reputation for quality at a fair price is probably the best way forward along with a decent web presence and being able to work to deadlines. You can talk to kitchen designers and depending upon how you get on with your current employers maybe poach a few clients or contacts. :wink: 

You just then have to set up your new workshop invest a small fortune in machinery and have the self belief to make it work as it will be bloody hard for the first few years. Try to keep your overheads low to start with and try to invest with money you have earned from the business rather than borrowing it.

good luck mate

Cheers

Jon


----------



## Jake (8 Jan 2010)

Without any doubt you have the ability on the woodworking side of things. 

Keep photos of the jobs you've done (as I am sure you are doing anyway, given this thread). They will all be your jobs in time. 

Cosy up to all the designers/developers etc you meet - get a business card or whatever off them, you'll be wanting to call them. If you don't meet the designer/client, try and find out as much about them as you can and record it all somewhere with a link to the work - so when the time comes you can call them up and tell them you were the person who actually made the piece and you are now available to do so at better rates.


----------



## BradNaylor (9 Jan 2010)

RILEY":3dvtvpt4 said:


> On a side note, as some of you may be aware, I long to go self employed.
> I have a few obstacles in the way at the moment (not least financially).
> However, do you guys think I stand a chance if I pursue the kitchen route?
> I have no desire to make huge money, so small to medium kitchens and built in furniture (a la Brad) are what I'm looking at.



Do you have any sort of workshop at home?

If so, my suggestion for getting started would be to offer kitchens for which you buy in the carcases and either make the doors or buy those in too. At the small-medium end of the market you will not have to offer face frame kitchens or anything else that requires a big workshop and expensive machinery. The ability to 'tweak' bought-in wooden doors and to make really nice end panels is invaluable, however.

If you can sell just one kitchen a month like this you will no doubt be able to earn more than you are making at the moment. Two a month and you're flying!

How to attract business? A website is the first essential. You could do this now, while you are still in full-time employment - just keep your name secret for now so that your boss won't find out!

A large proportion of new kitchens are part of an extension or remodelling. Get to know other tradesmen and contractors - do a good job and you will find that you get recommends through the trade. I'm sure that you know a lot of the right kind of guys already.

I have got 4 kitchen jobs lined up currently which have all come via one joiner who I met on an installation last year. In turn I have put work his way - only yesterday we went together to quote for a kitchen which requires a lot of remodelling work; we ended up talking the client into a full extension!

Once you are earning good money this way you could look towards setting up a proper workshop and investing in some serious kit. I would urge you to approach it in this order though, rather than fall into the trap of borrowing a load of money to set up shop and then wonder where the work is going to come from.

Cheers
Brad


----------



## rileytoolworks (9 Jan 2010)

Adam.


----------



## Karl (9 Jan 2010)

Hi Adam

Good to hear you're thinking of going alone.

Website photo's - tricky one. You could say something along the lines of "here's some photo's of installations i've done". You're not saying they are your kitchens. You just need to be creative with your words until such time as you've got enough of your own to update the website.

I wouldn't mention being employed. Just give a longer lead time on production, allowing for the fact that you only have two days in which to work. Would it be possible to go onto a shorter working week in your full time job, thereby giving you more time to work on your own stuff?

Charging is something which will come in time. I massively undercharged for a number of projects back in the early days. But i've now got a pretty good grasp on how long projects will take, and just use a daily charge out rate. 

Cheers

Karl


----------



## orangetlh (10 Jan 2010)

wow nice work, did you say you constructed and fitted or only fitted the kitchen. It's a mammoth job either way. I actually like the layout of it, its different. In the past when using pippy oak we have only used it for panels and cornice with normal oak on the frames. I think it may be a bit of pippy over kill. We used to get asked to use those handles a lot as they were very similar to the Miele appliances. Its true they can make or break a job but its personal preference, and one hell of a decision to make, considering the amount of fixing holes you have to put in your nice new kitchen. Only thing i would say i don't really get is the fluted columns but i've never really been a fan of them. I adore the shape of the island top. nice work


----------



## jlawrence (11 Jan 2010)

Quite a few people will be very interested in the fact that you can only do evenings and weekends - after all, they're at work during the day.
If you marketed yourself as something along the lines of "client visits/installation carried out in evenings and weekends so minimal disruption to the clients work routines" I think you'll find many people will be interested in that aspect.
I'm sure it's nice to get a new kitchen etc, but it must be a pita having to use up holiday time whilst it's being installed.


----------



## Benchwayze (12 Jan 2010)

Hi Adam, 

What you get out of anything is dependant upon what you put into it. 
You are no numpty, so I am not telling you anything you don't already know. I'd say if you can get financial backing, you'd make a go of it, because you clearly have the ability and you'll be doing something you love doing, for a living. 

The last person I gave similar advice to, is now a millionaire with his own little fleet of 'charter yachts' in the Caribbean. 

Regards
John


----------



## TrimTheKing (12 Jan 2010)

Alan Jones":2d8btb2z said:


> Well in that case youll agree that choosing a different handle if you were to order that kitchen would not involve filling holes .


Oh FFS man, he's talking about if you had these handles and wanted to change them afterwards, read the posts properly before you go off on one.

You really are taking this too personally! :roll:


----------



## Max Power (12 Jan 2010)

Who cares :roll: its some one elses Kitchen so in the greater scheme of things no big deal ,why look for problems that dont exist. My advice to anyone else who doesnt like the handles is dont choose them when you get your next kitchen :wink:


----------

